# PayPal Here



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I should get one of these and start accepting payment of credit cards and etc for my sale on used aquarium equipments!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Alex from Fragcave should get one of these

I want to buy his frags with credit card!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

How much does Paypal charge for it?


----------

